# my phone is bricked



## melscott62 (Feb 12, 2012)

my phone is bootloading and I am having trouble fining a copy of the stock rom to flash back to... anyone know where I can find it?
I have looked in the pinned installation guide


----------



## NGE42 (Mar 22, 2012)

Would help if you posted the name of your device and which carrier you are on.


----------



## melscott62 (Feb 12, 2012)

NGE42 said:


> Would help if you posted the name of your device and which carrier you are on.


I got it figured out... sorry about that


----------

